# finally finishing my own bathroom



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Been working on my master bath for 12 years. :whistling2:
My wife hates me, but i'm really close now. sorry i don't have rough-in photos, but cameras weren't invented back when I started


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

more photos


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

N I C E !!!!!


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

now thats a shower! remember the snorkel!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

What are you using to heat water with a setup like that?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Dude, that's not a shower, that's a car wash.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

That's very common out here. Most elaborate showers / car washes have at least two thermostatic valves in them....plus [email protected][email protected]


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice job! :thumbsup: 

Did you do everything or just the plumbing?









Paul


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

right now 1 have a 75 gallon bradford that has 67k burner, with a return loop. But when i put my new ultra boiler in i put outlets for an indirect fired weil tank. shower also has steam. did all work myself except for glass. hot water radiant floor in wet bed is real nice. I tried to make it real comfy because at my age i seem to spend alot more time in bathroom:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice, i like he subway tiles myself. Where is the pole going in that shower?:laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty sweet reno, gladerunner! No remodellation there! 

Is the handshower also the tub filler? I don't see a VB for an integral fill so ya got me wondering.

Nice work!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice.. I really like the tile. I am planning on a bathroom in my basement that I told my wife I should be able to have done by the summer.:whistling2:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice bathroom, classy look, that would have taken me ATLEAST 12 years.....


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

12 Years!! It probably about time to remodel

Nice Job!!


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Very nice.. I really like the tile. I am planning on a bathroom in my basement that I told my wife I should be able to have done by the summer.:whistling2:


 The secret is to not say which summer. tub filler is intrigal water fall, you can't see it in the pictures but it's in the high hump in front above flood level rim


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Great job, i love your vanity and counter top i installed a very similar one in my house but it was just a single sink, exact same color though, but i put a oil rubbed bronze faucet on it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow WOW. Nice. Great now I have to go into my bathroom all depressed now.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I know you used your dog to try and cover the pump access but it didnt work. Looks nice. good job.


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

good job...what kind of shower valve is that?


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Bonafide said:


> good job...what kind of shower valve is that?


 All grohe in shower. I really think their high volume valves are the best for multi-outlet instalations, I run the shower head, rain fall and body sprays with out any noticeable volume drop.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank's to everyone for comments. I just went through and thanked everyones posts. To be honest I never noticed the thanks button before. I didn't whant you guy's to think I was being pompus.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> Thank's to everyone for comments. I just went through and thanked everyones posts. To be honest I never noticed the thanks button before. I didn't whant you guy's to think I was being pompus.


It took you 12 years to finish the bathroom....missing the thanks is understandable....JK


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

You know, I don't know if you guy's have the same problem. I been doing this work for 35 years, and i can probably build a bathroom with a blind fold on. But when it comes to my own house i seem to labor over every little decison, (where to put the light switch, how big a platform for tub), etc. etc. I feel that every little detail needs to be perfect or it will bug the hell out of me forever. All that being said I will agree that 12 years was a little excessive. You should have seen me with my kitchen lighting.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

bartnc37 said:


> now thats a shower! remember the snorkel!


More like the scuba gear :laughing:


----------

